# Horror Posters



## Halloween 2012 (Sep 3, 2009)

Found this link, kinda cool.

100 Illustrated Horror Film Posters: Part 1 // WellMedicated

100 Illustrated Horror Film Posters: Part 2 // WellMedicated

The movie poster for "house" instantly made me think that the hand ringing the doorbell would be a cool prop.


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

OH I love those!

I used to cut the horror movie ads out of the newspaper and I glued them to my sliding closet doors...the doors were covered in horror movie ads....I especially loved the ALIEN ad because of the EGG that was in color...that glowing green....and they had full page ads....Friday the 13th also had a big ad in color.......(man.... my parents must have been cool cuz I would never let my kids do that to their closet doors)


----------

